# Stocking question



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

65 gallon tall planted tank with eheim 2217. Currently I have 6 serpae tetra and 2 pictus cats. I'm trying to decide on what else to put in there. Here are some species that interests me in having:

White skirt tetras
Bolivian rams
Angelfish

I know the tetras should be in groups of about 6 so they aren't aggressive but I don't know if I have room for all the above. Ideally I'd like to add 5-6 white skirts, 2 Bolivian rams and maybe 2-4 angels. Is that over sticking? Thoughts and suggestions are welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

There is a really good stocking calculator online that can help. It doesn't use fish-inches, but estimates bioload.

http://aqadvisor.com/

It will also sometimes flag potential conflicts between species.

Also, given this is in "beginner's circle", you might think of avoiding the blue rams. I have no personal experience, but I gather they can be quite hard to keep alive. They are very sensitive fishies.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

colio said:


> There is a really good stocking calculator online that can help. It doesn't use fish-inches, but estimates bioload.
> 
> http://aqadvisor.com/
> 
> ...


no he said Bolivian rams and those are hardier than GBR's


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I wouldnt do more than a pair of angels from a mature size standpoint, maybe get a few at quarter -toonie size? See which ones pair?


----------



## PlantedNerd (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah I read the Bolivian rams are hardier and their water conditions better suit my tank compared to GBRs. About the angelfish, so are you saying buy a few and in the long run keep only a pair? If so, what do I do with the others? And last but not least why only 2? 

Thanks


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you get 4 angels you should be ok with the rest of the fish in your 65g. Angels once they pair up can fight a lot with other angels, but not so much with the rest of the tank mates. Plants and other things to create a bit of separation would help at that stage. You may have no problems with 4 in your tank, but be prepared in 6-8 months for some issues if they don't get along. When my pair had eggs I had one very small female angel who would keep all but her mate to about 1/4 of my 65g. It looked very funny to see Dad with the eggs in 3/4 of the tank and the rest of the angels in the corner. Removing the eggs would solve the problem till they had more.


----------

